# Luxury or just a normal car? **** the pax hole but how about me?



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m now very struggling with my $25000 next car budget. 

A used luxury car or A cheap under 20k normal car? 

I know 99% of paxhold don’t deserve to sit on our car by paying so little money. 

However how about the driver itself?

Since I drive around 12 hrs everyday I’m very concern about my driving experience. Anyone out there feel the same with me?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Luxury is only in your mind, maybe 1% of the time. How many times have you really thought and said, this is really luxurious and I am enjoying this soft luxuries seats??? It is like a new phone, you play with it for 7 days, then mind gets totally disinterested.. same happens with cars, after few days luxury becomes non luxurious ?When you drive, you never really think about your car, but you are thinking something else other than your car. Usually staring at hots on the other lane, driving luxurious vehicles


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Kazjimmy said:


> I'm now very struggling with my $25000 next car budget.
> 
> A used luxury car or A cheap under 20k normal car?
> 
> ...


You think about luxury I can send you my statement for this week 38 hours for 106$ in NEW YORK CITY with Cadillac those Mony it did not cover even my commercial insurance forget about gas and other expenses Uber got nuts ...even when come that ride they take half ...by the way they will push you to take Uber pool with luxury vehicle after those trips you need to borrow money to be on the street.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'd be tempted to get a car with massaging chairs for the long days.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

lots of people determine they would like a luxury vehicle. You are fortunate to be able to do so a cover the cost and more then Uber. Why compromise on a ride when so much of your life


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Any car with an auto-suck is a luxury car to me.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> lots of people determine they would like a luxury vehicle. You are fortunate to be able to do so a cover the cost and more then Uber. Why compromise on a ride when so much of your life


People who get luxury vehicle do not know the earning of luxury ....drivers who drive black car in NYC are making much less money then ordinary clusters because of high maintenance commercial insurance. TLC package gas ..etc.. Uber had mislead all of those drivers who got high loan to buy luxury vehicle .....Uber pushing drivers with luxury vehicle to get Uber x and pool. ...the fare of x or pool never pay the expenses of those vehicle ... As expert in vehicle 1 miles in the city are equal with 3 miles on expressway ..that much it wear ...TAKE OUT OF YOUR MIND TO RECOMMEND TO SOME ONE TO GET LUXURY VEHICLE TO DRIVE FOR UBER PREDATORS THAT'S WHY IN NYC IT IS MANDATORY VEHICLE INSPECTION EVERY 4 MONTH ...THE BEST CAR TO DRIVE UBER TO SAVE SOME MONEY ARE HONDA CIVIC. TOYOTA ...COROLA... HYUNDAY. FORD FUSION.... NOT LUXURY VEHICLE..


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

Kazjimmy said:


> I'm now very struggling with my $25000 next car budget.
> 
> A used luxury car or A cheap under 20k normal car?
> 
> ...


I can't justify spending that much on a car for rides share but if I was going to spend 20-25k on a car it would be an Avalon Hybrid. Full size car, 40mpg, heated and cooled seats. The extra legroomI don't think it qualifies for black but I believe it qualifies for Select or whatever they call the mid-tier.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should knock a zero off your budget for Uber purposes. Use the $22,500 balance to buy a personal car.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Kazjimmy said:


> I'm now very struggling with my $25000 next car budget.
> 
> A used luxury car or A cheap under 20k normal car?
> 
> ...


As was said earlier, a used Avalon Hybrid... Or maybe for less cash a used Lincoln MKZ Hybrid, although they will be less reliable long term. Both are 40mpg cruisers with leather.

I personally would cut 10k off that number if you're doing X in it and driving it as your personal vehicle. Passengers still give me the "gosh this is a nice car!" when they get in my tiny Ford C-Max with leather. Secret is, I only got the leather to more easily wipe their funk off the seats.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Kazjimmy said:


> I'm now very struggling with my $25000 next car budget.
> 
> A used luxury car or A cheap under 20k normal car?
> 
> ...


Probably better off getting a used Toyota that's Uber XL approved or used Prius Plugin for UberX.
You could also get a cheaper used Prius for Uber and 2 used Corollas to put on Turo.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Some luxury car are more comfortable than others and easy on your back, But if the driver seat gets too comfortable you might fall asleep when driving on a boring freeway. Heated seats and heated steering wheel is a must if you drive in cold weather. Seat memory setting can save you a lot of time to get back to your normal driving position after you lay back for a nap/break. Double pined glass keeps the noise out and contributes to a better sleep. Of course you need a high quality 10 speaker system to stream that non compressed music from your phone's playlist. If you are going to drive long hours, It's important that you are comfortable in the car and enjoy driving it. If you can find one that can run regular gas with low maintenance that is even better. 

However you buy the car for yourself, Not those entitled cheap pax, They deserve nothing better than a 15 year old beater with no AC given current rates unless they pay 2.2+ surge rate on a long ride. 

But word of advice, Once you go luxury you can not go back. I was driving a boring everyday compact before I switched to a 2016 50K car, Now I can never go back driving a regular car nor shuttle UberX/Lyft pax around.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Kazjimmy said:


> I'm now very struggling with my $25000 next car budget.
> 
> A used luxury car or A cheap under 20k normal car?
> 
> ...





Kazjimmy said:


> I'm now very struggling with my $25000 next car budget.
> 
> A used luxury car or A cheap under 20k normal car?
> 
> ...


If 25k is your budget, don't get a luxury car. Don't get a luxury car for Uber period.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Get a clunky Corolla for 4k and invest the rest. You'll have a decent return by the time your back starts to give out (Assuming you know what you're doing).


----------



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

After reading all yours reply. I’m going to buy a pre-certified corollla with safety feature for $16000 out of door. Thank you


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Kazjimmy said:


> After reading all yours reply. I'm going to buy a pre-certified corollla with safety feature for $16000 out of door. Thank you
> [/QUOT. 16000 are too much to invest at this times by the next year the ping it will reduce at 50% because Uber are hearing to many drivers. Except in NYC ...city are not releasing any more licence plate to drive Uber


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Kazjimmy said:


> I'm now very struggling with my $25000 next car budget.
> 
> A used luxury car or A cheap under 20k normal car?
> 
> ...


New York City luxury earning think again about luxury this industry are die







every single day this are today in Manhattan it was the best place for transportation then it end



Aerodrifting said:


> Some luxury car are more comfortable than others and easy on your back, But if the driver seat gets too comfortable you might fall asleep when driving on a boring freeway. Heated seats and heated steering wheel is a must if you drive in cold weather. Seat memory setting can save you a lot of time to get back to your normal driving position after you lay back for a nap/break. Double pined glass keeps the noise out and contributes to a better sleep. Of course you need a high quality 10 speaker system to stream that non compressed music from your phone's playlist. If you are going to drive long hours, It's important that you are comfortable in the car and enjoy driving it. If you can find one that can run regular gas with low maintenance that is even better.
> 
> However you buy the car for yourself, Not those entitled cheap pax, They deserve nothing better than a 15 year old beater with no AC given current rates unless they pay 2.2+ surge rate on a long ride.
> 
> ...


----------

